# US version vs Euro version



## flgojrgtr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I just join GTROC and a waiting for my GTR. Would someone clarify the difference between the US vs Euro version. I notice on several online picture that 2012 comes with an F1 diffuser with light. Is these available for the US version? Premium or Black Edition.:wavey:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

flgojrgtr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just join GTROC and a waiting for my GTR. Would someone clarify the difference between the US vs Euro version. I notice on several online picture that 2012 comes with an F1 diffuser with light. Is these available for the US version? Premium or Black Edition.:wavey:


If you are talking about the rear diffuser they are the same AFAIK with the LED fog lamp at the bottom.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Some of the Euro ones and all the US versions have the steering wheel in the wrong place .


----------



## flgojrgtr (Mar 31, 2011)

Arcam,

I was just in the dealer three premium unit Black, Super Silver and Red arrived. All three did not have LED lamp at it. Were you reffering to the BLACK EDITION? I place a down for the White Black Edition.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

flgojrgtr said:


> Arcam,
> 
> I was just in the dealer three premium unit Black, Super Silver and Red arrived. All three did not have LED lamp at it. Were you reffering to the BLACK EDITION? I place a down for the White Black Edition.


It depends on which lap you are talking about, the 2011 model had front daytime running LEDs and a rear carbon diffuser with LED fog lamp, so I can only assume you are talking about the pre 2011 model (2012 in the US), in which case you are correct they do not have the carbon or LEDs.


----------



## flgojrgtr (Mar 31, 2011)

Arcam said:


> It depends on which lap you are talking about, the 2011 model had front daytime running LEDs and a rear carbon diffuser with LED fog lamp, so I can only assume you are talking about the pre 2011 model (2012 in the US), in which case you are correct they do not have the carbon or LEDs.


Thank you for your reply, I was reffering to the 2012. Why did they left it out? I guess aftermarket is the way to go.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

flgojrgtr said:


> Thank you for your reply, I was reffering to the 2012. Why did they left it out? I guess aftermarket is the way to go.


You are welcome ***61514;

Well before the 2012 US model they did not have them either, it is a requirement on all new vehicles from 2012 to have daytime running lamps, the rear carbon diffuser was a model change enhancement for the MY2011 UK or 2012 US version.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JDM,ADM,and EDM UK,IE,CY and MA has the steering on the good side all the rest 70% on the wrong side.

US models does not have fog diffuser. not a requirement in the US.

and no headlight washers.


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

I think in the us we only have one version


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nolar33gtr said:


> I think in the us we only have one version


probably only premium or black edition.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There are minor differences in engine mapping too, OBD II stuff, the US has more fault codes and emissions logic related to MAF sensors and evaporative emissions. They don't get the pop up bonnet either.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

then Us versions does not have the pop up bonnet safety system?


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

stealth said:


> Some of the Euro ones and all the US versions have the steering wheel in the wrong place .


That was funny.


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

enshiu said:


> then Us versions does not have the pop up bonnet safety system?


what is this? pictures?


----------



## 2002_Viper_GTS_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Nothing? Is this a slow message forum?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

2002_Viper_GTS_ said:


> Nothing? Is this a slow message forum?


Are you after a picture of the bonnet pop up system? If you search the Forum you will come across a few pics after it has deployed.

The pre US MY2012 does not have it fitted, I don't know if the 2012 model has it now at standard in the US.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Are you after a picture of the bonnet pop up system? If you search the Forum you will come across a few pics after it has deployed.
> 
> The pre US MY2012 does not have it fitted, I don't know if the 2012 model has it now at standard in the US.


haah my fault. JDM versions are required to have this system.

USDM - not required.

EDM - required

ADM - required.


----------

